
The Art of  Fuzzing [pdf] - based2
https://sec-consult.com/wp-content/uploads/files/vulnlab/the_art_of_fuzzing_slides.pdf
======
based2
[https://lobste.rs/s/5evwyr/art_fuzzing](https://lobste.rs/s/5evwyr/art_fuzzing)

[https://rafalcieslak.wordpress.com/2013/04/02/dynamic-
linker...](https://rafalcieslak.wordpress.com/2013/04/02/dynamic-linker-
tricks-using-ld_preload-to-cheat-inject-features-and-investigate-programs/)

